# Breakout board for buffered bypass



## flippy69 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello, I apologize if this has been covered elsewhere here. I have built a few really amazing TS variants from this site and normally use the standard breakout board however, I wanted to try taking advantage of the fact that these designs all have buffers on either end. So I have the new breakout board (buffered bypass version) I was hoping for a diagram so I can see where the bypass pad goes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert (Jun 11, 2020)

The buffered bypass breakout board is intended to be used with PCBs that have a Buffered (BP) output pad at the bottom.

If you're wiring them into a circuit that doesn't have that pad it'll vary depending on the circuit.   Typically you'd connect it right after the input buffer, but you'll need to ensure any DC is blocked with coupling capacitors.


----------

